# My new baby



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

The girls have decided it to christen it "Lollipop"  

Good thing I don't have to tell anyone that.

I was able to get some better pictures today, daylight and all, this thing is just perfect.

I am really astounded by the raised gold leaf outlining around the lettering on the seat and down tubes. I tried to get it in the picture but it doesn't "pop" out at you like it does when you see it up close.


The pink around the bottom bracket has a slight metallic flake in it so it just goes crazy in the sunlight, and there is a "gusset" between the chainstays coming off the bottom bracket - haven't seen this before on a Corsa.


I like this bike.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Hard to believe*

that you were able to find an NOS. And that color scheme's nice. The snow in the background answers by question on your other post regarding the weather.


----------



## carbon13 (Dec 23, 2007)

Its almost to nice to ride.
Alez euro steel.


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

TMB,

Just got back from a nice ride on the Rossin. No snow here at all, though most everyone I saw had long jerseys and tights on (not me), it was 70*.

I'm still thinking yellow tape would look good.

Dang that looks like a lot of snow!


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2008)

zmudshark said:


> TMB,
> 
> Just got back from a nice ride on the Rossin. No snow here at all, though most everyone I saw had long jerseys and tights on (not me), it was 70*.
> 
> ...



It was 70* degrees for my ride today too.

On rollers.

In the basement.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

*Here's my baby.....*

Not to hijack your thread, but she thinks Merckxs are pretty cool too......

Gorgeous bike, and kudos on getting a great deal from Germany. :thumbsup:


----------



## barry1021 (Nov 27, 2005)

*She's a beauty*



kjmunc said:


> Not to hijack your thread, but she thinks Merckxs are pretty cool too......
> 
> Gorgeous bike, and kudos on getting a great deal from Germany. :thumbsup:


the bike is nice too.

b21


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

kjmunc said:


> Not to hijack your thread, but she thinks Merckxs are pretty cool too......


The best time to start them.

Put some blocks on the pedals for her.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

damn that bike is nice...


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

kjmunc said:


> Not to hijack your thread, but she thinks Merckxs are pretty cool too......
> 
> Gorgeous bike, and kudos on getting a great deal from Germany. :thumbsup:


She needs a shorter stem.


----------

